# HAYMAKER - Sneak Peek



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Take a sneak peek into the film. 

"This exclusive looks into the monstrous first descent of Racehorse Falls, WA by Erik Boomer. One of the nastiest, burliest drops around that has yet to have been repeated. This dangerous and successful descent required professional safety on hand, and Boomer grinding down an old growth log in the entrance, dropping a 30footer, slide another 30 footer and then launching off a massive freefall to slide with zero recovery pool. This footage was captured by Cody Howard and Barney Bonito. Safety to include Sam Drevo, pro-snowboarder Mark Landvik & more." 

CLICK HERE to view!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

no way... That is the coolest set ever. and you don't even have to worry about catching the eddy!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Boomers a stud on creeks and big water.


----------



## goatsucker (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cool Cody, Can't wait to see the whole feature. Risen Sun was awesome can't wait for more.


----------

